

Facebook "PLEASE DO ME A FAVOR" request is rubbish, a good explanation why... - jackreichert
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/09/26/facebook-ticker-privacy-scare/

======
Vivtek
_If you want to stop strangers from seeing everything you do_ then you're
probably better off just not using Facebook. Seriously. They're never going to
shut off these eavesdropping things because that's the only online way they
can grow the interconnectedness of their network - and the denser the network,
the more value. To Facebook.

~~~
akkartik
Telling somebody something on facebook is like talking to them at a party. I
actually think it's cool that this sort of serendipity becomes possible. And I
don't even like facebook anymore.

~~~
CodeMage
Except that most parties don't include live streaming to strangers. Nowadays
it's a lot easier to have something you said or did exposed to the whole
world.

------
CGamesPlay
The whole friends of friends setting was never really an awesome way to limit
sharing, in my mind, since it isn't possible to know how many people that
actually is. Facebook's definitely phased it out recently, so that's why you
only have 'Friends' and 'Public' now (or 'Custom', but the average user won't
use that). This article is really sensationalist, and contains some incorrect
information:

> Custom means that the post will be safe to comment on with no leakage to
> strangers via the ticker/news feed.

No it doesn't. It means you don't know the privacy of the post, and it may be
more or less limited than the 'Friends' setting.

The best advice from the article:

> And don't forget - next time you leave a comment on someone else's Facebook
> post, don't say something that you may later regret.

Never do this on HN either. Same concept.

~~~
smackfu
Friends of friends is a joke the second your cousin goes to college and
friends the entire freshman class.

------
pavel_lishin
Demanding that someone take action to protect you from your own ignorance is
rubbish.

~~~
jackreichert
...and another good explanation why.

------
abcd_f
What the hell does this stuff do on HN front page?!

------
oscarleung
Their privacy settings are a huge mess...

